# Wheatgrass for pets?



## GeoTerraTestudo

The guy at the pet store showed me a shelf where you can buy a kit for growing wheatgrass for cats, and he suggested I try it for my Russian tortoises, too. Two questions:

1) Have any of you ever heard of growing wheatgrass for cats?
2) Should I grow wheatgrass for my tortoises?


----------



## dmarcus

We buy it for our cats to eat, and what they don't eat we give to Vegas, but I haven't found grass that he won't eat yet.. I have not tried to grow it, just easier to buy it all ready grown since the cat's only get it every now and then..


----------



## Kristina

I buy it in the winter time and give it to my tortoises, they love it. I get the organic stuff out of the produce section at my grocery store, already about 4" tall when purchased. The Russians wipe it out in 10 minutes, lol.


----------



## SnakeyeZ

You might have a hard time getting your russian to eat it. I have planted it several times and even wild bird seed and if it's not leafy mine won't eat it. She ignores grass entirely when I have her out on the lawn.

It's completely safe though if yours manages to chow it down.


----------



## Fernando

My Russian will eat it. So will my Sulcata.


----------



## SnakeyeZ

FernandoM said:


> My Russian will eat it. So will my Sulcata.



Lucky! Mine`s a pig but she won`t touch grass.


----------



## Kristina

ALL of my tortoises eat grass, including my Russians, Redfoots, and Hingebacks. And no, I don't starve them either, lol.


----------



## dmarcus

Kristina said:


> I buy it in the winter time and give it to my tortoises, they love it. I get the organic stuff out of the produce section at my grocery store, already about 4" tall when purchased. The Russians wipe it out in 10 minutes, lol.



We get ours from the grocery store as well...


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

Okay, both of our Russians do eat lawn grass outside on a regular basis, so it sounds like they might want to eat wheatgrass, too.


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Darn... I wish mine ate grass.


----------



## Fernando

SnakeyeZ said:


> Darn... I wish mine ate grass.



Haha maybe you SHOULD starve them lol JK ...............


----------



## SnakeyeZ

FernandoM said:


> SnakeyeZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn... I wish mine ate grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha maybe you SHOULD starve them lol JK ...............
Click to expand...


Great idea! Hahaha JK

I have gone a few days without feeding her and offered her grass in the past and she still refused it. If mixed with other greens she may accidently eat it,


----------



## ascott

Ok question? So this is like the third time I have seen reference to planting bordered? Is this correct? What grows? I am intrigued? Please please do tell

Ok question? So this is like the third time I have seen reference to planting bordered? Is this correct? What grows? I am intrigued? Please please do tell

I meant birdseed ..not bordered...typing on my "smartphone" and it is always trying to outsmart me and change up word spelling...not so smart LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Angela:

I'm sorry, but I don't understand the question. Bordered?

What this thread is about is the little packets you can buy at the pet store. Sometimes its already growing grass, and sometimes its still seeds. Wheat grass in the pet store is a product made especially for indoor pets who have no daily access to grass. It is perfectly fine to feed to your tortoises.

Russian tortoises as a whole, don't eat blade-type grasses, preferring the broad-leaf weeds and ground covers. But some Russians DO eat grass.



Oh! LOL!!! Stupid smart phone!!!

Bird seed is perfectly ok to plant for your tortoises too. LOL! You usually get some grass type plantlets and some broad-leaf type plantlets. If you look at the ingredients on the bag of bird seed, it will tell you what type of seeds it contains.


----------



## ascott

LOL!! Very cool...I feed the crazy sparrow/finch/2 wild hens every am and pm...little pigs never leave a seed behind....so I will have to give a try as well at the wheatgrass....

And if my replies have strange random words...means my phone is trying to think for me and I didn't catch it....


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

SnakeyeZ said:


> FernandoM said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Russian will eat it. So will my Sulcata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky! Mine`s a pig but she won`t touch grass.
Click to expand...


My new Hermann's, Ophelia, eats it (and other grasses) readily, but Jennifer, my other Hermann's, ignores grasses, in general...otoh, Ophelia is not very interested in prickly pear pad, while Jennifer eats it like she'll never see another!

Probably, after Ophelia's quarrantine ends and they share the same enclosure, they'll both start eating both, as it's often a case of "monkey see, monkey do" w/ tortoises...


----------



## harryhopes1

Hey can any one here help me in telling that is this wheat grass good for cats and dogs also.Because I have a pet dog and a cat.And my dog is reducing weight and is very careless in eating.Is this wheat grass solve my problem.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

Well, good news. Although Mork stomped on the wheat grass or tried to dig under it, eventually killing it, Mindy mostly left her pad of wheat grass alone. So, the wheat grass in her pen has stayed alive, and she has been gradually but consistently mowing it down. Pretty neat! I'll probably buy them some more in the near future, and hopefully this time Mork will try some, too.


----------

